# Paint Correction: Touch Up on Jet Black



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

My jet black hood has 10-15 rock chips which have been filled in with touch up paint. The touch up used was much larger than the chips and is very noticable. What is the best way to smooth this out and get rid of the excess touch up paint?


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

shadow 2 said:


> My jet black hood has 10-15 rock chips which have been filled in with touch up paint. The touch up used was much larger than the chips and is very noticable. What is the best way to smooth this out and get rid of the excess touch up paint?


I'm in the same boat as you with my Jet Black 2002 530i.... purchased it with 6-7 previous chips hacked (not sure I want to even call them touch ups) and very obvious. Add to that 6-7 new chips from last winter (I think I'm going to get a bra for this year... kills me to see so many NEW chips even though I hate bras).

I raked my front right fender across my boat trailer and the insurance company covered it plus a new headlight (which I found for $400 on ebay vs. $985) so I'm putting it towards repainting both front fenders, knocks off those few chips but the hood the body shop (really good one) guarantees all their work for as long as you own the car said a chemical strip and hood repaint would be $800... looking for a mid-way point, do any of the Dr. Chips really work at leveling them off so you cant see them?


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dr Chip paints the chip but does not fill it in my experience. Perhaps mutiple applications would do it, but my concern now is the overpaint I have on my hood chips.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

Same here, the previous owner over filled an "painted outside of the lines" around the chip so I now have black touch up paint on the unchipped part of the hood. I'm sure you could sand it down then polish out, but not a rookie 'correction' for sure.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

I might be able to help you here, but a little further review by our experts wouldn't hurt. A long time ago I used to shoot cars in lacquer, then years later I went to 2-part paints with clear coat. Occasionally I'd get a 'drip', sag or some damn bug would fly into the paint before it flashed or set. I used to use a flat, very smooth stone and 'sand' the defect down. I'd then buff out the area with rubbing then polishing paste. It seems that one of those stones, carefully used, would take off the excess and then you could buff it to a gloss.
Can one of our pro's tell us the name of the stone and whether this technique is the best way?


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Unless this is a commercially sold stone with very detailed directions, it sounds very scarey to me. Never heard of this tool before. Do appreciate the suggestion though and wonder what the pros will say about this.


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there no professional on this board with some tips on how to approach this problem??


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> I might be able to help you here, but a little further review by our experts wouldn't hurt. A long time ago I used to shoot cars in lacquer, then years later I went to 2-part paints with clear coat. Occasionally I'd get a 'drip', sag or some damn bug would fly into the paint before it flashed or set. I used to use a flat, very smooth stone and 'sand' the defect down. I'd then buff out the area with rubbing then polishing paste. It seems that one of those stones, carefully used, would take off the excess and then you could buff it to a gloss.
> Can one of our pro's tell us the name of the stone and whether this technique is the best way?





shadow 2 said:


> Unless this is a commercially sold stone with very detailed directions, it sounds very scarey to me. Never heard of this tool before. Do appreciate the suggestion though and wonder what the pros will say about this.





shadow 2 said:


> Is there no professional on this board with some tips on how to approach this problem??


ive seen those sanding block stones but never used one. i tried to do a quick search but cant find them. i have a few cars at the shop so i dont have the extra time now to search.

i was a prep guy for a few years when i was first starting out in the body shop.

i wouldnt ever use the sanding stone.

i could explain what to do but what good is that? if you dont have any experience with wetsanding & if you dont have any experience with a rotary machine then you will just mess up the front end of your car.

do you have experience with wetsanding?
do you have experience with a rotary machine?

i have been wetsanding cars for over 13 years.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I could be off here but this stone you are talking about is a whats called a "block" Block sanding is quite common in body shops and in some details

Wet sanding is NOT for anyone that doesn't have experience with it, practicing on your BMW is not the place to start IMO.

These are the stones / blocks that I think you are talking about


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> I could be off here but this stone you are talking about is a whats called a "block" Block sanding is quite common in body shops and in some details
> 
> Wet sanding is NOT for anyone that doesn't have experience with it, practicing on your BMW is not the place to start IMO.
> 
> These are the stones / blocks that I think you are talking about


Excellent caution... I can just see a rookie (like me) buying these blocks and starting to sand / learn on the hood of a jet black BMW! Can you say.... $$$$$ to then go get it all fixed...


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hooray! said:


> Excellent caution... I can just see a rookie (like me) buying these blocks and starting to sand / learn on the hood of a jet black BMW! Can you say.... $$$$$ to then go get it all fixed...


Thanks

It took me years to really be comfortable with wet sanding, do date I do it very rarely.

In the case of working on rock chips and scratches that are filled in and need leveling, then sanding is needed. I would enlist the help of a pro for this.


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was hoping that something less drastic than sanding would be available to remove the excess paint, but it appears there is no alternative.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

shadow 2 said:


> I was hoping that something less drastic than sanding would be available to remove the excess paint, but it appears there is no alternative.


Once the paint set up there is hardly a way to get it ti reduce down with out sanding. Polishing helps but you can't concentrate on that small an area with a buffer


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> I could be off here but this stone you are talking about is a whats called a "block" Block sanding is quite common in body shops and in some details
> 
> Wet sanding is NOT for anyone that doesn't have experience with it, practicing on your BMW is not the place to start IMO.
> 
> These are the stones / blocks that I think you are talking about


those are not the sanding blocks mentioned. they are something else. 
i will try to find them as soon as i finish up some work that i have on the computer.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

crap i cant find the wetsanding stones that im thinking of. they are about 1.5" x 1.5" OR 2.0" x 2.0" in size lol. =(


----------

